# Some more home made sausage



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Last month, I got a sausage stuffer attachment for my kitchen aid and made several sausages from scratch (I love cooking from scratch). They turned out okay, a little dry when cooked, but the flavor was nice.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/303603-first-home-made-sausage.html

This time, I made a hot Italian (not pictured) and a Bratwurst (pictured). I grilled some of the brats tonight, and man o man, these were great  Very proud of myself as I'm getting it down. Hopefully my sausage will just keep getting better and better. Next on the list is to buy a smoker and make some andouille sausage and other smoked ones :dr









This is about 2 & 1/2 lbs, just filled. I did twist into individual links afterwards


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome, I absolutely love using my KitchenAid attachment for this. It's so nice being able to grill something you made!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Who doesn't like a wheel of meat?!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got my wife a kitchen aid mixer for Christmas, guess I need to look for this attachment and find some recipes.

Looks great, thanks for sharing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

+







+







------> Wineadors =


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely. The grinder in itself is just great. I make my own hamburgers with a chuck roast. All the hamburger meat in the stores is usually left over crap that they grind and add fat to make it whatever fat content they want. Ground chuck is perfect for burgers as it has the perfect percentage of fat.



aea6574 said:


> I just got my wife a kitchen aid mixer for Christmas, guess I need to look for this attachment and find some recipes.
> 
> Looks great, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Best regards, tony


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wineador said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ound:

I would love to send you some, Forrest. The only problem is shipping is astronomical. I shipped two cartons with frozen goods and dry ice to my step son in Virginia and it cost almost $200! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL, guess I'll need to break out my grinder. 

Good job on the sausage!!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Curious as to what you used for casing? Looks and sounds delicious


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

You can buy casings at most meat markets, some of the larger grocery stores even sell them in the butcher dept.
make sure and ask for natural casings. i suggest cleaning and brining them before use.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

that is great! How much is the kitchenaid attachment???Ihave a kitchenaid


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> that is great! How much is the kitchenaid attachment???Ihave a kitchenaid


I bought mine on Amazon and love it.

For the grinder attachment, they have it on sale now -

KitchenAid FGA Grinder Attachment

The sausage stuffing tube is sold seperate -


KitchenAid SSA Sausage Stuffing Kit


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have one, Bought the Grinder for like 45 and the other tube for making this for like 9 or something like that. For what I paid for the Mixer it was nothing to get the other parts at what I thought was a Fair price. 

James


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> They turned out okay, a little dry when cooked, but the flavor was nice.


Your meat may have been to lean.
Don't trim away any of the fat when cutting up meat to grind.
Fat transulates into juicy flavorfull sausage.

There's nothing healthy about sausage, that's why it's so good!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome links mark...Thanks!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

IBEW said:


> Your meat may have been to lean.
> Don't trim away any of the fat when cutting up meat to grind.
> Fat transulates into juicy flavorfull sausage.
> 
> There's nothing healthy about sausage, that's why it's so good!


Oh I know and I didn't. I even added back fat to the mix when I picked up the butt roast. The one thing I didn't add to those first recipes were the liquids it called for. One was wine and another, maybe milk? I thought it was "wet" enough. Just part of learning I guess. This brat that I made here cooks up nice and moist! The only problem is that is could have used a little more salt. Again, learning as I go... Something I should do is fry a small piece and taste it before stuffing it into the casings. Just too impatient when making these  Slowly but surely...


----------

